# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي فوز "الطاس" تلغي عقوبات الكاف على المغرب

## GSM-AYA

*السلام عليكم 
  ألغت رسميا محمكة التحكيم الرياضي المعروفة باسم "الطاس" عقوبة الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم على المغرب، والمتمثلة في حرمان المنتخب الوطني من المشاركة في نسختي نهائيات كأس أفريقيا 2017 و 2019، بعد طلب المغرب تأجيل نهائيات "كان" 2015 بسبب الخوف من تفشي وباء الإيبولا.   و ألغت "الطاس" أيضا العقوبات المادية، التي حكمت بها "الكاف" على المغرب، والمتمثلة في تعويض مقدر ب 10 ملايين دولار، لتستقر على مبلغ 50 ألف دولار فقط.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
     و لم تشفع دفوعات "الكاف" التي كان قد وضعها لدى محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية، في تعزيز العقوبات التي أصدرتها الهيأة الكروية القارية سابقا على المغرب، رغم ما استدل به هشام العمراني في جلسة سابقة من تسجيلات زعم أنها تورط المسؤولين المغاربة.   و عليه فالمنتخب المغربي سيكون حاضرا في القرعة التي ستجرى في القاهرة هذا الشهر، لمعرفة خصومه من المنتخبات الأفريقية في طريقه لنهائيات كأس أمام أفريقيا 2017.*

----------


## karimovic44

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
مشكور على الخبر أخي

----------


## mohamed73

مشكور على الخبر أخي عبد الرزاق 
ظهر الطاس وزهق حياتو

----------


## kojyy

مبروك للمغرب الشقيق

----------


## safawi

> مشكور على الخبر أخي عبد الرزاق 
> ظهر الطاس وزهق حياتو

  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*مبروكـ لأخواننا بالمغربـ الشقيقـ*

----------


## bouhelal

> مشكور على الخبر أخي عبد الرزاق 
> ظهر الطاس وزهق حياتو

 *مبروكـ*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكرا على الخبر اخي

----------


## Micro man82

مشكور جدا علي الخبر الجيد

----------


## أبوملك@

شكرا على الخبر اخي

----------


## البوب شريف

مشكور جدا علي الخبر الجيد

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## البوب شريف

شكرا على الخبر اخي

----------


## hassana ahmed

*الف الشك الك  الله يوفقك*

----------

